# On Doordash, do you send a text thanking the customer?



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

First off, I believe that any customer who orders food should give at least a $5 tip to the driver for the privilege of getting you to pick up their order and drive it to their house. I assume that DD pays $2.50 as the minimum base rate so I never, ever, ever take any offer under $7.50 and $1.50/mile. (including add on offers). . There occasionally is an order where DD chooses to add a supplement to a low/no tip order but it's rare.

Therefore, I assume most deliveries I do have at least a $5 tip. After each delivery when I'm back in my car I send the following text:

_Your order has been delivered to your door, have a nice day/night (depending on the time)._
If it's an even better tip, I send: _Your order has been delivered to your door, have a *great* day/night._
I do believe people need to be thanked for a tip. This simple text I attribute to:

I have maintained a perfect 5.0 rating which is a rarity in the NYC Metro area where drivers are rated poorly.
With Covid in 2020 the "take a picture" requirement started and I have NEVER taken one single picture, I 100% of the time mark "handed to the customer" on all deliveries (even when 75% of the time I haven't)
Since 2017 I have not one single time been falsely reported by a customer that they haven't received the order.
The only thing I can attribute this to is that simple text thanking them.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

I text after every drop.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> I have maintained a perfect 5.0 rating which is a rarity in the NYC Metro area where drivers are rated poorly.


I have a perfect rating and I've never texted anyone. I always take a picture with the only exception being DD bugging and giving me the loooop loop loop loop.
I'm sorry but with DD, Triplog and Ubereats sending me $3 orders it's too many steps as it is. You have your food, it's there early, we're good.

Yesterday I delivered to a HS. 1st leg of a double order.
I called the a hole 4 times, no answer. As an adult male I can't just hang out around a HS so I went to the front entrance, left it there with the attendant, no picture.

Boom contract violation.
Ok so you couldn't answer your phone to receive the meal but you were able to report me in a nanosecond?
I responded in the DD app and the violation disappeared but still, I will ALWAYS take a photo moving forward.

My car, my gas, my effort, you should tip well.
Their waiter at their favorite restaurant can slather them with thank you's. They have 0 expenses and take their own mileage deduction in unreported cash tips.

Me? 
This gig?
Nahhhh.


----------



## UrbanKowboii (9 mo ago)

I always take a picture


----------



## Ed Elivery (3 mo ago)

Totally different strategy here but that's to be expected since $1.50/mile is extremely rare in a rural area if one (honestly) counts the dead/return miles. I actually text my customers as soon as I accept the order, which results in over 60% of them tipping more on DD (hard to tell on GH and even worse on UE with their ridiculous 1 hour to 1 day delay to see the actual tip.)


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

UrbanKowboii said:


> I always take a picture


Actually you always can’t take a pic thru the app. If a customer marks it “hand it to me” and then says leave at door in the notes, no pic option will pop up.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

Seamus said:


> Since 2017 I have not one single time been falsely reported by a customer that they haven't received the order.
> 
> The only thing I can attribute this to is that simple text thanking them.


I know I cut a lot out of your post, but I am highly skeptical that sending a thank-you text changes the mind of _anybody_ that was going to falsely report you for not delivering their order.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> I know I cut a lot out of your post, but I am highly skeptical that sending a thank-you text changes the mind of _anybody_ that was going to falsely report you for not delivering their order.


You could be 100% correct who knows? I deliver in the New York City metro area which is a tough crowd, I deliver into some not so nice places, and yet in five years and 11,000 deliveries I’ve never once been reported as not delivering the food.

What are your ideas on why that’s never happened to me, just pure luck? 11,000 deliveries doesn’t seem like just luck. Keep in mind I am not saying that is the reason, I’m just saying that’s the only thing I can come up with.

It’s also possible that because I don’t take any order less than $7.50 value, that people who tip five bucks or more aren’t the type that are likely to then turn around and say you didn’t deliver the food. That’s a possibility also.


----------



## Ambiguous (Jun 18, 2015)

I never text the "customer", infact I have all doordash spoof numbers blocked so they can not text me either. I'm not doing customer service on Doordashes behalf. I'm just a delivery driver that picks up the fully packaged order and deliveries it to a house or in front of a building. Sue me.


----------



## ANThonyBoreDaneCook (Oct 7, 2019)

Seamus said:


> It’s also possible that because I don’t take any order less than $7.50 value, that people who tip five bucks or more aren’t the type that are likely to then turn around and say you didn’t deliver the food. That’s a possibility also.


*ding


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

I thank them if they open the door when I'm delivering but no thank you note. It would make sense to let the driver add a note after they take a picture of the delivery. You could send DD a suggestion and maybe they'll add it to the app.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

REX HAVOC said:


> I thank them if they open the door when I'm delivering but no thank you note. It would make sense to let the driver add a note after they take a picture of the delivery. You could send DD a suggestion and maybe they'll add it to the app.


You can text the customer before you take the pic…


----------



## Emp9 (Apr 9, 2015)

i text otw and if its a nice tip , delievered thx


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I used to. Had a copypaste in my notes, and sent it before taking a pic.

I do it still semi-regularly. “Semi” because sometimes I forget to copy after I send the “on my way” note and don’t want to go through the extra motions on drop1off.

That said, my “on my way” note ends in “thanks!”


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You can text the customer before you take the pic…


but you don't know how big the tip was until after. I'm in California where base pay is adjusted. I've done orders where I thought there was a tip, but there wasn't. I text occasionally, if they gave an exceptional tip. Otherwise, it's a waste of time. If they didn't leave a decent tip, I don't even text when they say to text when I drop it off. That's what the in-app notification of delivery is for.


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Uberdriver2710 said:


> I text after every drop.


why?


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

I rarely text. If I'm going have to wait an excessive amount of time for the order or if the drivethrough wait is long, I'll text or if there is an issue with the order. That's about it. I just started texting people "thanks" if they left an exceptional tip. They can track you in the app, if they're that concerned about the order. I think most people prefer as little communication as possible. They're watching their game, or getting kids ready, etc. They don't want to keep checking messages on their phone.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> but you don't know how big the tip was until after. I'm in California where base pay is adjusted. I've done orders where I thought there was a tip, but there wasn't. I text occasionally, if they gave an exceptional tip. Otherwise, it's a waste of time. If they didn't leave a decent tip, I don't even text when they say to text when I drop it off. That's what the in-app notification of delivery is for.


If you thank someone for a tip that did not leave a tip maybe they will take the hint and tip the next deliveries going forward.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you thank someone for a tip that did not leave a tip maybe they will take the hint and tip the next deliveries going forward.


No. They will not.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> No. They will not.


Do you understand sarcasm…? 🤬


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> If you thank someone for a tip that did not leave a tip maybe they will take the hint and tip the next deliveries going forward.


I don't think so. They'll think you're dumb and think you got a tip, and keep doing the same thing.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Do you understand sarcasm…? 🤬


I do.

The customers don’t. 😂


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> I do.
> 
> The customers don’t. 😂


I got a 34 cent tip from a guy in a 2 million, plus house on a 10 mile delivery. I texted him "thanks for the generous tip". lol


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

TeleSki said:


> I don't think so. They'll think you're dumb and think you got a tip, and keep doing the same thing.


Nope. They will realize that you called them out for no tip… how embarrassing 🥳


----------



## TeleSki (Dec 4, 2014)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Nope. They will realize that you called them out for no tip… how embarrassing 🥳


Yeh, but those types of people don't care..They only care about themselves.


----------



## REX HAVOC (Jul 4, 2016)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You can text the customer before you take the pic…


I'm to lazy to do that. Besides I drive a lot at night when it's dark so that hard to do. They could set something up like Uber had allowing the driver to send a thank you to the customer after the ride was completed.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

REX HAVOC said:


> I'm to lazy to do that. Besides I drive a lot at night when it's dark so that hard to do. They could set something up like Uber had allowing the driver to send a thank you to the customer after the ride was completed.


They’re too busy thinking of ways to make declines as difficult as possible.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

I let them know when I'm waiting to pick up, when I have picked up and on the way, and when I have delivered.

HOWEVER!

The most important communication with the customer if you are interested in having a 5* rating is to let them know
when you accept the order. "I was just assigned to your order..." Even if it is already late, they will realize you aren't late, and its not your fault their order is late, and thank you.

The next most important communication is if you have stacked orders. Let them know you were assigned an extra order, and tell them, the delivery order is not up to you,
but that you will keep their order warm in your hot bag.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> I let them know when I'm waiting to pick up, when I have picked up and on the way, and when I have delivered.
> 
> HOWEVER!
> 
> ...


Wow, that's a lot of texts. On your next order as an experiment text;

Hi Sheila I was just assigned your order.
Just letting you know I'm at Elm and Maple and the light is out so I might be 39 seconds late to the pick up.
Hi it's me again, I'm just pulling into the parking lot
The weather conditions are a factor now, it may rain slowing the delivery
Me again, I just walked into Taco Bell and it's very busy, they haven't acknowledged me yet
Hey I'm yelling at the manager now to get his attention, hopefully I'll get it soon.
The Chalupas you ordered are being wrapped up now
They just handed me cups and I'll be filing up your sodas shortly
Sorry, I had a cup of Wendy's chili for dinner and it's kicking in big time, hitting the can before I leave
I'm in my car now
I'm driving behind a Grandma going slow, may be late.
Cops have a radar trap at main street so going slow
I'm the fourth car behind at the traffic light at Main and Sycamore
Pulling into your street now
I'm 2 minutes away
Some kid on your street just gave me the finger because I beeped at him
At your house, I'll be dropping your order off
Your order's been delivered, I'm begging you to rate me 5 stars.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I try to limit the number of texts. I would be annoyed if someone kept texting me.

I send one on pick-up. This includes an “instructions are clear, thanks!” If they left special instructions.

This turns into 2 texts if I’m waiting for an order. The first one is “I’m waiting, yadda yadda”, the second one is a short “on my way!”

I may or may not send a “food’s here, enjoy!” Right before I take the pic. I send it about 80% of the time. 20% of the time they are expecting you and open the door while you’re there


Those are the only ones I send. Unless there’s a major traffic delay or a drawbridge opening on my way.

I don’t talk to them about doubles. It will always annoy them if they’re sharing. No need for them to know. I actually delay the “on my way” on the second drop-off till I drop the first one off or shortly before that.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Wow, that's a lot of texts. On your next order as an experiment text;
> 
> Hi Sheila I was just assigned your order.
> Just letting you know I'm at Elm and Maple and the light is out so I might be 39 seconds late to the pick up.
> ...


To each his own.
You have your way to keep 5*
I have mine. Almost all text back thank yous.
Assigned - Either on the way to pickup or at the restaurant
Pickup - If a wait is involved I let them know. Otherwise I just let them know I am on the way.
Delivery - Only if they don't show up at the door.
Minimum 2 messages, maximum 4.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> To each his own.


Methinks everyone thinks in terms of how they would prefer their order was handled. I’m a notorious introvert (I know, I hide it well), so my view is affected by this.

It’s difficult to gaugehow a customer will react. I go by their responses. If they respond to texts - means they want that communication. If no responses - I stick to the minimum.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Rickos69 said:


> if you have stacked orders. Let them know you were assigned an extra order, and tell them, the delivery order is not up to you,


Thanks Alex, I'll take "How to piss off customers" for 500.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Thanks Alex, I'll take "How to piss off customers" for 500.


Customers get pissed off when they see you NOT going in their direction and don't know why.
Always, but always, at least one of the two thanks me for letting them know.

Now, in your case, it may be a problem, because most likely, you aren't headed their way immediately because you are multi apping.
The danger there (in notifying them) is that they may contact DD and complain about being put on stacked deliveries. Especially good tippers under who's umbrella
go the non tippers.

However, in my case, I want them to know why I'm not going their way.

One night a customer was waiting at the apartment building entrance, in the cold (winter) all pissed because I had driven past his street 5 minutes ago.
It happened one more time, and the customer asked me if I was lost.
Then I began letting them know.

You don't have to admit that you will do what I am doing. Just do it.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

I only text and thank them for the tip if they are in the illustrious $8 club


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

Seamus said:


> It’s also possible that because I don’t take any order less than $7.50 value, that people who tip five bucks or more aren’t the type that are likely to then turn around and say you didn’t deliver the food. That’s a possibility also.


I'd go with this one being a big factor.

One rule of gig work is people who have an entitled attitude in one area, tend to have it in others.

The customer who expects their cheap fast food delivered 10 miles in the rain with no tip. Is more likely to expect it to arrive wrapped in a bow, faster than humanly possible, and tasting like high end restaurant food. And will "generously" give 4 stars if everything falls into place. Those who tip well are much less likely to have such an attitude.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

Seamus said:


> First off, I believe that any customer who orders food should give at least a $5 tip to the driver for the privilege of getting you to pick up their order and drive it to their house.


Disagree. While they should, there are so many variables at play with distance and amount of the order and distance from restaurant and wait time at the restaurant and the time in general from when the customer places the order to when they get it and if the food order is accurate and if the hot food is hot and the cold food is cold and then... there is your customer service aspect.



Seamus said:


> I do believe people need to be thanked for a tip.


Also disagree. Your ratings reflect you are doing all the right thing but I do not agree customers need it. I love customers. I am a customer *****. That is mostly because I love people. However, a lot of these customers are real pieces of doo doo. I really hate to say it. You drop off perfectly and hand them the food and ask them to rate and they do not rate. Or it goes well and no tip. Or the entitled that have loads of cars in the driveway but wanted to order food far away.

I keep it simple. I have in the part of my phone where I have text messages, I save my texts to copy and paste later. I deliver then send them a text "Delivered. Thank you!". It is not thanking them for a tip. It is a confirmation I delivered and then me basically informing them this delivery relationship has concluded and you can now go one and have a good day.

Now.... on the Uber app I have a choice to thank about a tip. My opinion varies on this and there is no set number threshold but my standards here are high. You really need to have that tip stand out for me to click that button to send a thank you back.


----------



## The Jax (Apr 17, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> I only text and thank them for the tip if they are in the illustrious $8 club


I disagree with this benchmark. I will never thank a customer for tipping accordingly. I only thank them if the tip is above and beyond what a reasonable person would tip.


----------

